# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] εντοιχισμένος φούρνος CATA ρίχνει ασφάλεια+γενικό μετά το πέρας λειτουργίας

## teoepi2

γεια σας, καλή χρονιά

μιλάμε για εντοιχισμένο φούρνο CATA:
http://www.cata.es/en/catalog/ovens/...r-110-as-wh/90

*περιγραφή:*
αφού ψήσεις ένα φαγητό και σβήσεις το φούρνο, μετά από μερικά λεπτά ρίχνει ασφάλεια και γενικό (όχι ρελέ)
δεν θα γράψω πολλές άχρηστες λεπτομέρειες, ήρθε κάποιος τεχνικός, έχουν γίνει διάφορα εν τω μεταξύ αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διαβάζετε τι είπε και τι έκανε ο καθένας, εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει το πρόβλημα όχι να σας πω το πόνο μου...

*διαπιστώσεις:*
αυτό που παρατηρήσαμε (δεν είμαι ο ιδιοκτήτης) είναι ότι:
πρώτον, αφού ψήσεις, και ανοίξεις την η πόρτα, η ποσότητα των υδρατμών είναι μεγάλη, σύννεφο
δεύτερον, στο πάνω μέρος, πίσω από τη πόρτα, έχει κάποιες ωπές, πίσω από τις οποίες βρίσκεται ο θάλαμος ηλεκτρονικών του φούρνου που εκτός από τα ηλεκτρονικά έχει και μία προπέλα αέρα (σαν ανεμιστήρας) στο κέντρο, η οποία ωθεί αέρα από μέσα προς τα έξω

αφού λοιπόν, ψήσεις, σβήσεις το φούρνο, ανοίξεις την πόρτα, φεύγει το σύννεφο υδρατμών και αφού ο φούρνος είναι σβηστός και δεν λειτουργεί η προπέλα αέρα, το σύννεφο, δια μέσου των ωπών από τις οποίες θα πρεπε να βγαίνει ο αέρας που στέλνει η προπέλα, εισέρχεται στο θάλαμο με τα ηλεκτρονικά μεταφέροντας και υγρασία αλλά και θερμότητα

*ερωτήσεις:*
προσωπικά δεν είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα γιατί κρίνω πως είναι τόσο εμφανές που δεν γίνεται να μην έχει προβλεφθεί από τον κατασκευαστή
κι εδώ είναι που θέλω τη γνώμη σας επειδή λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου εκ των ιδιοκτητών, μπορεί να χειριστώ εγώ το θέμα
επειδή από ότι κατάλαβα υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την πλευρά του εμπόρου και θα χρειαστεί τεκμηρίωση του προβλήματος, προσπαθώ να αποκλείσω κάποιες περιπτώσεις
- είναι φυσιολογικό να υπάρχουν τόσοι υδρατμοί ή μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει κάποιος εσωτερικός ανεμιστήρας; αν είναι αυτό μπορεί να το διαπιστώσει ο τεχνικός της εταιρείας ή είναι δύσκολο και μπορεί να του διέφυγε;
- μετά, αν δεν είναι αυτό, τότε θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο εξάρτημα που έχει ελάττωμα και δεν αντέχει την υγρασία ή τη θερμότητα ενώ θα πρεπε να αντέχει; αν είναι αυτό, και αν αναπαραγάγω το πρόβλημα παρουσία τεχνικού θα μπορέσει να το δει σε κάποια μέτρηση ή είναι δύσκολο;
- και τέλος, τι πιθανότητες υπάρχουν να είναι εξαρχής απλά κακοσχεδιασμένος ο φούρνος δηλαδή κανονικά να μην έπρεπε καν να μπορούν να εισέλθουν υδρατμοί στο θάλαμο των ηλεκτρονικών και επομένως να μην είναι κάποιο ελάττωμα; τι κάνουν σε αυτή την περίπτωση, ποιος έχει την ευθύνη, οι ιδιοκτήτες που τον επέλεξαν, αυτός που το πούλησε ή η εταιρεία που τον έφτιαξε;

δεν είμαι ο ιδιοκτήτης οπότε αν με ρωτήσετε κάτι, κάνετε υπομονή μέχρι να επιστρέψω με την απάντηση
ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## nyannaco

Αν έριχνε το ρελέ λόγω υδρατμών μπορεί και να έβγαζε νόημα, αλλά να ρίχνει ασφάλειες, και μάλιστα κάποια λεπτά μετά το σβήσιμο, δεν στέκει σε καμμία περίπτωση. Επίσης, ο γενικός δεν είναι ασφάλεια και δεν "πέφτει" παρά μόνο χειροκίνητα! Μήπως αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι άλλο; Αν έχεις αμφιβολία, βγάλε φωτογραφία τον πίνακα.

----------


## teoepi2

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση,

επειδή δεν είχαν φωτογραφίες και δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστη ήταν η πληροφορία, πήγα επί τόπου, έβαλα φούρνο καμμιά ώρα, τον έσβησα, *edit:* άνοιξα την πόρτα, έπεσαν οι ασφάλειες και πήρα φωτογραφίες για να 'μαι σίγουρος
πήρα φωτογραφίες πριν και μετά αλλά στο 'μετά' δεν είχε ρεύμα/φως και δεν φαίνονται τα διαγράμματα που έχουν πάνω οι ασφάλειες, οπότε ανέβασα τις 'πριν'

το ζεύγος 1 και 2 γράφει από κάτω 'ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ' ενώ το ζεύγος 5 και 6 γράφει από κάτω 'ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑ' απλά δεν φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες
*αυτά που έπεσαν είναι τα νούμερα 2 και 5*
*edit:* το 3 που γράφει 'ΡΕΛΕ ΔΙΑΦΥΓΗΣ' δεν έπεσε
υποθέτω για αυτό λένε τα παιδιά ότι 'έριξε το γενικό' αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα από το ζεύγος που γράφει από κάτω 'ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ', αυτό που αναφέρεστε εσείς πρέπει να είναι το άλλο, δηλαδή το 1, είναι έτσι;

http://s29.postimg.org/x6fezyyyf/WP_20160113_009.png
http://s16.postimg.org/6kkoo8yd1/WP_20160113_012.png

το 2 τι είναι, ασφάλεια του γενικού ή κάτι τέτοιο; :Biggrin: 

*edit:* εδώ και η φωτογραφία αφού έπεσαν, φαίνεται και το 'ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ' που γράφει από κάτω
http://s11.postimg.org/cxj7v42f7/WP_20160113_014.png

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Panoss

1. hager SBN140 Διακόπτης ράγας 40A 1P με μηχανική ένδειξη
2. hager MWN132 Αυτόματη Ασφάλεια 3kA 32A
3. Διακόπτης διαρροής HAGER CDC740
4. ΕΝΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΟ LED HAGER SVN 122
5. hager MWN125 Αυτόματη Ασφάλεια 3kA 25A
6. hager SBT232 Διακόπτης ράγας 32A 2P με ενδεικτική λυχνία


Υποθέτω έπεσε το 2;
Αν ναι, αυτό σημαίνει βραχυκύκλωμα (κάπου στην κουζίνα, πιθανότατα).
Ίσως λόγω των υδρατμών.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Σιγουρα δεν ειναι απο πλακετα.
Θελει ελεγχο στην καλωδίωση.

----------


## teoepi2

έκανα μερικά edit ακόμη, ανάμεσά τους ανέβασα και μια φωτογραφία αφότου έπεσαν οι ασφάλειες, η οποία περιλαμβάνει επίσης και την ένδειξη 'ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ' για να κατατοπιστούν πιο εύκολα όσοι θέλουν να βοηθήσουν
-----
ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε panoss
άρα αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, όταν ο φίλος nyannaco λέει 'γενικό', αναφέρεται στον διακόπτη ράγας νούμερο 1;
ενώ, η ασφάλεια νούμερο 2, υποθέτω έχει κάποια σχέση με τον γενικό, κι για αυτό βρίσκεται κι αυτή υπό την ετικέτα 'ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ';
*edit:* ναι το δεύτερο έπεσε και το πέμπτο
-----
*edit:*
ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε vasilimertzani
χωρίς να σε πρήζω, ρωτάω μόνο για να καθοδηγήσω τους τεχνικούς επειδή κάποιοι άνθρωποι το είδαν και για διάφορους λόγους που δεν θα αναλύσω για να μην σας πρήξω, είπε ο καθένας το δικό του, πού στηρίζεται η άποψή σου;

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Panoss

> άρα αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, όταν ο φίλος nyannaco λέει 'γενικό', αναφέρεται στον διακόπτη ράγας νούμερο 1;


Ναι.



> ενώ, η ασφάλεια νούμερο 2, υποθέτω έχει κάποια σχέση με τον γενικό, κι για αυτό βρίσκεται κι αυτή υπό την ετικέτα 'ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ';


Αυτό δεν το ξέρω, ίσως να είναι 'Γενική ασφάλεια';  :Confused1:  Κουφό, ίσως καμιά πατέντα.
Απ 'την άλλη, ίσως είναι απλά η ασφάλεια της κουζίνας.

Και την βάλανε υπό την ετικέτα 'Γενικός' από λάθος ή για κάποιους άγνωστους λόγους.

----------


## teoepi2

έκανα edit και στο προηγούμενο post μου γιατί ενδιάμεσα έγραψε απάντηση ένας ακόμη φίλος, αν θέλετε κοιτάξτε το

ευχαριστώ φίλε panoss
το 2 δεν είναι η ασφάλεια της κουζίνας πάντως, γιατί τα νούμερα 5 και 6 γράφουν από κάτω 'ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑ', και το 5 έπεσε επίσης (το 6 όχι)
ούτε πατέντα πρέπει να είναι γιατί είναι καινούργιο το σπίτι και από όσο μου έχουν πει, υποτίθεται πως ο ηλεκτρολόγος είναι μορφωμένος άρα ποντάρω ότι κάποιο λόγο έχει που τα βαλε που δεν το ξέρουμε εμείς
anyway, δεν μας απασχολεί, το μόνο θέμα μας ήταν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τι εννοούμε λέγοντας 'ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ' για να συνεννοηθούμε, αφού το βρήκαμε αυτό, επιστρέφουμε στο φούρνο

----------


## Panoss

Άρα πέσανε τα 2 και 5;

----------


## teoepi2

ναι βρε, αφού το έχω γράψει στο post #3 με τις εικόνες, το έκανα bold τώρα για να φαίνεται
-----
κάτι ακόμη 
κάνει θόρυβο (δυνατό τσαφ) όταν πέφτει, το οποίο εμένα δεν μου έκανε εντύπωση (νομίζω πως ο ο θόρυβος προέρχεται από τον πίνακα)
αλλά το αναφέρω γιατί έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση σε ένα φίλο (ο οποίος δουλεύει σε κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικών) που ήρθε να δει το πρόβλημα (ο οποίος όμως αντιθέτως νόμιζε πως ο θόρυβος προήλθε από το φούρνο)

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δεύτερον, στο πάνω μέρος, πίσω από τη πόρτα, έχει κάποιες ωπές, πίσω από τις οποίες βρίσκεται ο θάλαμος ηλεκτρονικών του φούρνου που εκτός από τα ηλεκτρονικά έχει και μία προπέλα αέρα (σαν ανεμιστήρας) στο κέντρο, η οποία ωθεί αέρα από μέσα προς τα έξω


1)Δώσε και μια φωτό .. για το ποιο εννοείς εσύ "προπέλα αέρα" και ποιο εννοείς "θάλαμο ηλεκτρονικών"
2)* Πριν να συμβούν* τα όποια προβλήματα , η συγκεκριμένη κουζίνα όταν την έσβηναν , λειτουργούσε και κάποιος ανεμιστήρας και έσβηνε και αυτός μόνος του μετά από λίγα λεπτά?

----------


## teoepi2

sry που φάγαμε χρόνο για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε το αν πέφτει ο γενικός
αλλά αφού το κάναμε αυτό, πάμε στο παρασύνθημα

αν είναι βραχυκύκλωμα, κι αν θεωρήσουμε πως συμβαίνει λόγω υδρατμών
εξετάζουμε περίπτωσης ελαττώματος; δηλαδή κάποιο εξάρτημα να έχει ελάττωμα και δεν μπορεί να ανεχτεί υδρατμούς που θα πρεπε να ανέχεται αν δεν είχε ελάττωμα;
ή μπορεί να μιλάμε και για κακό σχεδιασμό; υπάρχει σοβαρά τέτοια πιθανότητα; δηλαδή μπορεί ο φούρνος λόγω κακού σχεδιασμού να βραχυκυκλώνει γιατί πραγματικά μπορεί να μην έχει προβλεφθεί η ποσότητα υδρατμών που μπορεί να περάσει στα ηλεκτρονικά του;
γιατί στην τελευταία περίπτωση, κάτι μου λέει ότι από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει ελάττωμα, η απάντηση του εμπόρου στον ιδιοκτήτη,  θα είναι 'εσύ αυτόν ήθελες, λειτουργεί όπως τον κατασκεύασαν να λειτουργεί, και μπορεί εσένα να μην σου κάνει αλλά τώρα τον πήρες οπότε λούσου τον', έτσι δεν είναι;

edit: sry, πάλι ήρθε απάντηση ενώ έγραφα, μισό λεπτό και θα απαντήσω
ευχαριστώ

----------


## teoepi2

> 1)Δώσε και μια φωτό .. για το ποιο εννοείς εσύ "προπέλα αέρα" και ποιο εννοείς "θάλαμο ηλεκτρονικών"
> 2)* Πριν να συμβούν* τα όποια προβλήματα , η συγκεκριμένη κουζίνα όταν την έσβηναν , λειτουργούσε και κάποιος ανεμιστήρας και έσβηνε και αυτός μόνος του μετά από λίγα λεπτά?


ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Κυριακίδη
sry για την καθυστέρηση, προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πως λέγεται αυτή η προπέλλα...
1) δεν είναι δυνατόν να βγάλω φωτογραφία από το θάλαμο ηλεκτρονικών καθώς αν ανοίξω το φούρνο απουσία τεχνικού της εταιρείας, αυτό σημαίνει ότι παύει να ισχύει και η εγγύηση
αν αναρωτιέστε τότε πως έχω δει μέσα, αυτό συνέβει όταν ήρθε ο τεχνικός (ο φούρνος δεν πρόλαβε να δουλέψει πολύ ώρα οπότε δεν εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα - αναμένεται δεύτερη επίσκεψη)

δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει να κάνω μια περιγραφή, στο πάνω μέρος του φούρνου, πίσω από το ταμπλό με τις ενδείξεις/κουμπιά, αφού αφαιρεθεί το πάνω κάλυμμα, βλέπεις ένα τμήμα/θάλαμο που περιέχει τα εξής:
την προπέλα/ανεμιστήρα που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο (αυτό είναι ένα εξάρτημα κυλινδρικό όπως αυτά που κινούν τα ποταμόπλοια: *http://tinyurl.com/j4ztaj2*), έναν αισθητήρα/θερμοστάτη, τα ηλεκτρονικά του φούρνου, τα ηλεκτρονικά του ταμπλώ, και κάτω από τα ηλεκτρονικά του ταμπλώ, βρίσκονται οι ωπές που καταλήγουν στην άλλη πλευρά δηλαδή πίσω από την πόρτα του φούρνου
όταν λειτουργεί ο φούρνος, και με κλειστή τη πόρτα, λίγο πάνω από το χερούλι, φυσάει κρύος αέρας που προέρχεται από αυτή τη προπέλλα
ψάχνω να βρω φωτογραφίες από ανοιχτούς φούρνους που να μοιάζουν αλλά δυσκολεύομαι - αν βρω θα επιστρέψω

2) δεν υπάρχει 'πριν να συμβούν προβλήματα', ο φούρνος είναι καινούργιος, πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε πριν ένα, δύο( ; ) μήνες και ρίχνει εξαρχής την ασφάλεια
αλλά αυτό είναι το θέμα μας - αν η προπέλλα/ανεμιστήρας λειτουργούσε ένα λεπτό ακόμη αφού κλείσεις το φούρνο, είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα, αφού δεν θα μπορούσαν να μπουν υδρατμοί στο θάλαμο με τα ηλεκτρονικά
για αυτό με προβληματίζει πολύ η περίπτωση να είναι κακός σχεδιασμός και όχι ελάττωμα
γιατί και να αντικατασταθεί με καινούργιο, πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα έχει...

----------


## teoepi2

για την ιστορία, μήπως διαβάσει κανένας επισκέπτης το θέμα από τύχη



> Αυτό δεν το ξέρω, ίσως να είναι 'Γενική ασφάλεια';  Κουφό, ίσως καμιά πατέντα.
> Και την βάλανε υπό την ετικέτα 'Γενικός' από λάθος ή για κάποιους άγνωστους λόγους.


μόλις κοίταξα άλλους τέσσερις πίνακες βασικά, σε σπίτια άσχετα μεταξύ τους, και όλοι έχουν ασφάλεια ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο δίπλα στο γενικό
στους δύο σύγχρονους πίνακες είναι μαζί με το γενικό κιόλας οπότε σίγουρα έχουν κάποια σχέση
ενώ στους δύο παλαιότερους είχε πορσελάνινη ασφάλεια η οποία λόγω τοποθέτησης ήταν ξεχωριστά αλλά και πάλι στην ίδια θέση, ανάμεσα σε γενικό και ρελέ
οπότε μάλλον δεν είναι πατέντα ή λάθος, κάτι θα ξέρουνε που τις βάλανε

edit: αφού είναι έτσι, τότε μάλλον σωστά λένε 'έριξε τον γενικό', υποθέτω με την έννοια ότι υποτίθεται πως όλοι ξέρουν ότι μιλάμε την ασφάλεια του γενικού, και όχι τον διακόπτη ράγας που λέτε - το λέω γιατί βρήκα πάρα πολλά θέματα εδώ μέσα που αναφέρθηκε ότι ο γενικός δεν 'πέφτει' - οπότε τώρα όταν διαβάζουμε ότι 'έπεσε ο γενικός', θα ξέρουμε ότι μπορεί να αναφέρεται στην ασφάλεια του γενικού
-----

edit: πρόσθεσα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα μια φωτογραφία που δείχνει πως μοιάζει η προπέλλα άερα που έχει μέσα ο φούρνος

----------


## nyannaco

> 2) δεν υπάρχει 'πριν να συμβούν προβλήματα', ο φούρνος είναι καινούργιος, πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε πριν ένα, δύο( ; ) μήνες και ρίχνει εξαρχής την ασφάλεια


Τότε γιατί το κουράζουμε; Κακώς επενέβης σε συσκευή σε εγγύηση. Εφόσον είναι στην εγγύηση, να απαιτηθεί επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση.

----------


## teoepi2

δυστυχώς φάγαμε τόσα post επειδή μου είπατε και έτσι είναι, ότι ο γενικός δεν 'πέφτει' και επίσης για να βρούμε ότι υπάρχει ασφάλεια γενικού, και ότι εκείνη είναι που πέφτει
με τόσο κείμενο μόνο για αυτά, δεν μπορώ να περιμένω από οποιονδήποτε να έχει διαβάσει όσα γράφτηκαν και για αυτό θα επαναλάβω κάποια πράγματα



> Τότε γιατί το κουράζουμε; Κακώς επενέβης σε συσκευή σε εγγύηση. Εφόσον είναι στην εγγύηση, να απαιτηθεί επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση.


ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

πρώτον δεν επενέβη κανείς, ο τεχνικός της εταιρείας ήρθε
επαναλαμβάνω, δεν διαπιστώθηκε το πρόβλημα γιατί ο φούρνος δεν είχε προλάβει να λειτουργήσει για ώρα, να πάρει θερμοκρασία κτλ
όλα αυτά τα καταλάβαμε αργότερα και τώρα αναμένεται δεύτερη επίσκεψη του τεχνικού
*όμως*
δεύτερον μας ζήτησε να φέρουμε ηλεκτρολόγο να ελέγξει την ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση
ήρθε λοιπόν και ηλεκτρολόγος, έλεγξε την ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση, μας είπε ότι φταίει ο φούρνος
αλλά πιο συγκεκριμένα μας είπε ότι αυτά που μετράει και ο τρόπος που συμπεριφέρεται η συσκευή εν ώρα λειτουργίας και μετά τη λειτουργία που ρίχνει τις ασφάλειες, δείχνουν περισσότερο *κακό σχεδιασμό παρά ελάττωμα, η συσκευή δηλαδή δεν αντέχει
*τι να την κάνεις την αντικατάσταση σου λέει; αφού είναι θέμα σχεδιασμού
αυτά δεν τα αναφέρω εξαρχής και για να μη σας κουράσω αλλά κυρίως γιατί *δεν σας ρωτάω για να επέμβω και να το επιδιορθώσω εγώ αλλά για να ξέρω πως θα χειριστώ το θέμα
*γιατί άλλο ελάττωμα και άλλο κακός σχεδιασμός, αυτά τα δύο απέχουν πολύ μεταξύ τους
για αυτό έθεσα εξαρχής συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα που θα μου δώσουν μέσα από την εμπειρία άλλων, να καταλάβω προς τα πού γέρνουν οι πιθανότητες, ελάττωμα ή κακός σχεδιασμός;
αυτό προσπαθώ να καταλάβω, υπάρχει πιθανότητα ένας φούρνος εν έτει 2015 να είναι κακοσχεδιασμένος από τη μάνα του; για να το βρω αυτό πρέπει να έχω μια ιδέα για το τι άλλο μπορεί να ευθύνεται

θα μου πείτε ευλόγως γιατί ρωτάω στο howtofixit.gr
γιατί εδώ με στείλανε από το hlektronika.gr, εκεί είχα ρωτήσει αρχικά γιατί πιστεύω ότι είναι πιο κατάλληλο forum για να βγει συμπέρασμα μέσα από την εμπειρία μελών, για το αν μπορεί κάτι να είναι ελαττωματικό ή κακοσχεδιασμένο
ευχαριστώ

----------


## geoek4

Καλημέρα, απο την στιγμη που η συσκευή ειναι καινουρια και δεν εχει μπει χέρι, απαιτείς αντικατάσταση! Και γνώμη μου ειναι να παρεις αλλο μοντέλο αφού υπαρχει υπόνοια οτι μπορει να ειναι ελαττωματικός σχεδιασμός. 
Επίσης στην γραμμή της κουζίνας μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να συνδέσεις κάτι αλλο πχ καποια σόμπα αν εχεις, ηλεκτρική σκούπα κλπ. Και δες αν πέφτει καποια ασφάλεια 
Πες στον ηλεκτρολόγο να σου συνδέσει στην κλεμα ενα πολύμπριζο και φόρτωσε το.

----------


## Panoss

> να καταλάβω προς τα πού γέρνουν οι πιθανότητες, ελάττωμα ή κακός σχεδιασμός;
> αυτό προσπαθώ να καταλάβω, υπάρχει πιθανότητα ένας φούρνος εν έτει 2015 να είναι κακοσχεδιασμένος από τη μάνα του;


Και γιατί να μην υπάρχει αυτή η πιθανότητα; Φυσικά και υπάρχει.
Και το 3015 θα υπάρχει αυτή η πιθανότητα.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ο συγκεκριμένος φούρνος είναι κακοσχεδιασμένος.

----------


## takis1964

Η μαρκα του φουρνου ποια ειναι?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

Για πες μας τωρα τι ακριβως ψαχνεις να βρεις;
Να την επισκευασεις;να την στειλεις αντιπροσωπεια;
Το να αναμοχλευουμε ολα αυτα τα ποστ δεν οδηγει πουθενα.
Ερχεται ο τεχνικος την λυνει και την ελεγχει εξονυχιστικα.σιγουρα θα εχει κανει μαυριλα απο τα μπαμ.
Επισης ο σωστος τεχνιτης ξερει που θα κοιταξει καθως γινεται εφοσον ειναι κλειστη η κουζινα αρα δυο τρια πραγματα ειναι υπο φαση.
Ακομα και με ενα μεγκερ μπορει να βγαλει αποτελεσμα.

----------


## teoepi2

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και για την υπομονή σας που κάθεστε και διαβάζετε τόσο μακριά κείμενα




> Η μαρκα του φουρνου ποια ειναι?


η μάρκα είναι η ισπανική CATA όπως γράφει στον τίτλο




> Για πες μας τωρα τι ακριβως ψαχνεις να βρεις;
> Να την επισκευασεις;να την στειλεις αντιπροσωπεια;
> Το να αναμοχλευουμε ολα αυτα τα ποστ δεν οδηγει πουθενα.
> Ερχεται ο τεχνικος την λυνει και την ελεγχει εξονυχιστικα.σιγουρα θα εχει κανει μαυριλα απο τα μπαμ.
> Επισης ο σωστος τεχνιτης ξερει που θα κοιταξει καθως γινεται εφοσον ειναι κλειστη η κουζινα αρα δυο τρια πραγματα ειναι υπο φαση.
> Ακομα και με ενα μεγκερ μπορει να βγαλει αποτελεσμα.


θα το γράψω όσο απλά γίνεται
με ρωτάτε αν θέλουν να τον επισκευάσουν μόνοι τους, να τον στείλουν στην αντιπροσωπεία κτλ
ο λόγος που κάνουμε όλη τη συζήτηση είναι ο εξής:
η εκτίμηση του ηλεκτρολόγου που έλεγξε την ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση (τον φούρνο τον έλεγξε άλλος, ο τεχνικός της εταιρείας), ο οποίος ηλεκτρολόγος όμως ήταν παρών στο πρόβλημα (αλλά δεν μπορούσε να ανοίξει το φούρνο λόγω εγγύησης), ήταν ότι βάσει της εμπειρίας του, το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε κακό σχεδιασμό και όχι ελάττωμα, και ότι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση *δεν διορθώνεται με επισκευή, δεν διορθώνεται με αντικατάσταση*, γιατί ο φούρνος είναι απλώς κακοσχεδιασμένος, για τα μπάζα

εσείς μου λέτε μόνο για το πρώτο κομμάτι, δηλαδή μου λέτε ότι κανονικά ο τεχνικός δεν θα πρεπε να έχει πρόβλημα να διαγνώσει το πρόβλημα - δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το κατανοήσω αυτό
εμένα με ενδιαφέρει το δεύτερο κομμάτι
*δηλαδή,* έστω πως *ήδη* έχουμε βρει βραχυκύκλωμα, έστω πως *ήδη* έχουμε το προβληματικό κομμάτι
*από αυτό το σημείο*, πώς κινούμαστε για να διαπιστώσουμε το *αν είναι ελάττωμα ή κακός σχεδιασμός;
*ο τεχνικός/service θα πει τη δική του εκτίμηση, όπως είπε ο ηλεκτρολόγος τη δική του
εγώ όμως *δεν* έχω γνώσεις για να κρίνω πόσο ισχύει η μία ή άλλη εκτίμηση
ότι και να μου πει ο τεχνικός όταν έρθει - μέχρι να μου πει κι ότι φταίει πως οι ιδιοκτήτες ξέχασαν να προσευχηθούν - εγώ δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αν αυτό είναι τεκμηριωμένο ή αυθαίρετο
για αυτό το λόγο, *πριν* γίνουν όλα αυτά, και *παρότι* η συσκευή καλύπτεται από εγγύηση, *και ανεξάρτητα* του τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση ελαττώματος που είναι απλή περίπτωση, ζητάω συμβουλές άλλων ανθρώπων για να αποκλείσω κάποιες περιπτώσεις και να δω τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση κακού σχεδιασμού - αυτή είναι η δύσκολη περίπτωση δεδομένου ότι το πρόβλημα περιπλέκεται και από το ότι ο φούρνος παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα όχι εν ώρα λειτουργίας αλλά αφού σβήσει
μόνο συμβουλές ζητάω λοιπόν, τις εμπειρίες άλλων ανθρώπων για να μην ψάχνομαι όταν θα έρθει ο τεχνικός/service
για αυτό όπως είπα πήγα να ρωτήσα στο forum των ηλεκτρονικών
η απάντηση που έδωσε ο panoss για παράδειγμα βοηθάει, λέει δηλαδή ότι βάση της δικής του εμπειρίας ναι, υπάρχει περίπτωση ένας φούρνος να είναι τόσο κακοσχεδιασμένος που να βραχυκυκλώνει από τους υδρατμούς του, χωρίς να έχει κάποιο ελαττωματικό εξάρτημα
εγώ πριν, αυτό δεν το είχα στο μυαλό μου και άρα αν μου το έλεγε ο τεχνικός δεν θα το δεχόμουν, και άρα θα χειριζόμουν λάθος το θέμα
αν έρθει κάποιος άλλος όμως και μου πει, κοίτα οι υδρατμοί δεν θα πρεπε να είναι αρκετοί ώστε να δημιουργούν τέτοιο πρόβλημα, τότε θα ξέρω ότι στο τεχνικό που μπορεί να βαριέται να ελέγξει τα πάντα, θα επιμείνω να ελέγξει τον ανεμιστήρα, τα φίλτρα κτλ
και πάλι σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν θα ξέρουμε 100% τι έχει συμβεί, αυτό το καταλαβαίνω
βοήθεια ζητάω από την εμπειρία τη δική σας, για να δούμε τι περιπτώσεις παίζουν
ευχαριστώ

----------

